

DIY Biotech Hacker Space Opens in NYC - brennannovak
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/12/genspace-diy-science-laboratory/

======
threejay
Does anyone else feel like biological engineering/synthetic biology is the
next "big thing"?

